# New gpu + keep my fx8350 or move to intel ???



## jormungand (Aug 23, 2016)

I will buy a gtx 1070 next week and my concern is about if my FX8350 is gonna bottleneck or hold the performance on the gtx1070. I dont wanna spend more money if i dont need to, but neither wanna see my $400+ getting stucked because of my cpu. So do i need to change to intel or my cpu will just go fine with it?? thanks to all.
i will be playing mostly BF1, witcher 3 or any kind of rpg.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 23, 2016)

You will be fine.

 Go for the 1070 with your current set up. If necessary you could o/c the 8350 but its a good solid chip as it is


----------



## alucasa (Aug 23, 2016)

Up to you, entirely. It's your wallet.

You don't have to move to Intel just for gaming.


----------



## ASOT (Aug 23, 2016)

No need,the Pci 2.0 vs 3.0 is little,get the GTX 1070 and then OC the cpu 

Later on u can swap to AM4/Zen  or z170/Skylake


----------



## peche (Aug 23, 2016)

jormungand said:


> I will buy a gtx 1070 next week and my concern is about if my FX8350 is gonna bottleneck or hold the performance on the gtx1070. I dont wanna spend more money if i dont need to, but neither wanna see my $400+ getting stucked because of my cpu. So do i need to change to intel or my cpu will just go fine with it?? thanks to all.
> i will be playing mostly BF1, witcher 3 or any kind of rpg.


your specs lists a GTX 970, do you still have it?

Regards,


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Im on a 8350 with a 290, stick with it. Bottlenecks are hogwash.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 24, 2016)

peche said:


> your specs lists a GTX 970, do you still have it?
> 
> Regards,


Yes but promised it to a friend


----------



## peche (Aug 24, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Yes but promised it to a friend


well that card stills plays well...


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Aug 24, 2016)

$400 for a 1070... your FX 8350 will do fine, wait for Zen and next gen Intel, net spend = $400 or.....
$400 for 1070 & $400 for Intel i5 and mobo = $800 net spend, next gen Intel and Zen will be out by then and you may kick yourself, your 8350 can game just fine do you need an extra 10fps for $40 per FPS cost? 

Upgrade your GPU that's a good choice, don't splurge $400-$600 on intel at this moment, it will yield little improvements for the cash outlay whilst new gens are round the corner.


----------



## qubit (Aug 24, 2016)

Whether your old CPU will bottleneck your new graphics card or not depends on what performance you're shooting for.

If you're looking at a fairly solid 144fps to match the latest monitor refreshes in modern games then yes, it will most definitely bottleneck it and quite significantly too. I can say this with confidence, because my Sandy Bridge 2700K can bottleneck when aiming for this framerate and it's faster than your FX8350.

However, if you're just looking at a nice easy 60fps with no frame drops, then it will most likely be fine and an overclock wouldn't hurt, either.

To get the best out of your card though, I say wait for reviews of Intel's upcoming Kaby Lake which will offer a really large performance increase over your FX8350 and decide then if you wanna spend the money.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 24, 2016)

There will be a glass ceiling using that PCIe2.0 16x (1-2%) as well as the AMD CPU in many titles. That said, it is what it is. I wouldn't upgrade your system until at least Zen comes out.


----------



## qubit (Aug 24, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> There will be a glass ceiling using that PCIe2.0 16x (1-2%) as well as the AMD CPU in many titles. That said, it is what it is. I wouldn't upgrade your system until at least Zen comes out.


Would you say that at least a solid 60fps in most games at 1080p should be easy to achieve with his FX8350 and GTX 1070?


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 24, 2016)

Absolutely. Even much higher than that...

... though there will be a glass ceiling, I still wouldn't upgrade it.


----------



## qubit (Aug 24, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Absolutely. Even much higher than that...
> 
> *... though there will be a glass ceiling, I still wouldn't upgrade it.*


Yeah, definitely wait for Kaby Lake or maybe Zen before making any decision.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 24, 2016)

I would just get the GPU, as others have said the bottleneck will be limited only in extreme CPU situations or (as stated above) trying to do well above 60hz.

If anything just overclock the CPu for now and wait on a complete upgrade till some new chips come out.


----------



## Ithanul (Aug 24, 2016)

Yeah, unless you going for some high fps you will be fine.

Though, really you could of just held onto the 970, and waited till next year by then there would be Zen, Kaby Lake, and of course Volta.  More bang for buck jump then.  One good rule to go off of:  Only upgrade if you have a game not running playable for you or at least at the settings you want it to run at.


----------



## jormungand (Aug 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the advises guys... I think ill keep the fx and test everything and see if the upgrade is worthy... Or wait for next gen of intel and Zen. Ty to all


----------



## alexsubri (Aug 24, 2016)

It depends at what resolution and monitor refresh rate you will be playing at ...

*If you are playing at 1080p 60hz then go with the 970*

*If you are playing at 1440p with 60hz-144hz go with the 1070.*

I would know because I had a FX 6300 with GTX 970 SLI and it would bottleneck with BF4, Witcher 3, and other demanding games in the resolution I wanted to play in (1440p 144hz). 

I currently upgraded to FX 8370 @ 4.5ghz and it plays a lot of demanding games with ease in ultra settings in 1440p 144hz. I do have a GSYNC monitor (which helps). Demanding games are anywhere from 60-90 FPS on ultra settings (Witcher 3, BF4, Batman Arkham Knight, Doom, etc...).


----------



## jormungand (Aug 24, 2016)

alexsubri said:


> It depends at what resolution and monitor refresh rate you will be playing at ...
> 
> *If you are playing at 1080p 60hz then go with the 970*
> 
> ...


I aint keeping the gtx970.
 Im getting the gtx 1070 and giving my gpu to a friend. The gtx 1070 is inminent in my rig


----------



## JrockTech (Aug 24, 2016)

Subjective question as it depends on the game. I've seen a 6700k overclocked to 4.6Ghz bottleneck the Titan Pascal in Starcraft 2 and H1Z1. These are single threaded games and as such will more than likely be limited by CPU. Other games like "OverWatch" which is almost entirely GPU, will experience no bottleneck at all.

I would get the 1070 and wait for Zen if you want to upgrade the CPU eventually. You should try and overclock the 8350 to 4.6-5Ghz to reduce your single core bottleneck for the time being.


----------



## alucasa (Aug 24, 2016)

Actually not even sure why you are ditching 970 for 1070. Your overall rig is (or was) fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2016)

JrockTech said:


> Subjective question as it depends on the game. I've seen a 6700k overclocked to 4.6Ghz bottleneck the Titan Pascal in Starcraft 2 and H1Z1. These are single threaded games and as such will more than likely be limited by CPU. Other games like "OverWatch" which is almost entirely GPU, will experience no bottleneck at all.
> 
> I would get the 1070 and wait for Zen if you want to upgrade the CPU eventually. You should try and overclock the 8350 to 4.6-5Ghz to reduce your single core bottleneck for the time being.



4.7 is easy to obtain 5.0+ is difficult to say the least.


----------



## JrockTech (Aug 24, 2016)

alucasa said:


> Actually not even sure why you are ditching 970 for 1070. Your overall rig is (or was) fine.



Why not? It's a way better performer and it sets his computer up for a mobo/cpu/RAM upgrade.




eidairaman1 said:


> 4.7 is easy to obtain 5.0+ is difficult to say the least.


 
You've got that right. My 8350 could only get 4.8 stable. My 8320 has sat at a nice 4.95 for the past few months. The jump in voltage for me to achieve 5.1 is a little too much.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 24, 2016)

If i had that combo i would take the same route and wait for Zen.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 24, 2016)

JrockTech said:


> Why not? It's a way better performer and it sets his computer up for a mobo/cpu/RAM upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im only using multiplier. I believe im at 1.48Vcore, myself.


----------



## JrockTech (Aug 24, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> Im only using multiplier. I believe im at 1.48Vcore, myself.



You won the silicon lottery. I use a combo of multiplier and bus speed. Vcore @ 1.56. Yes, I know I'm over AMD's "limit"


----------



## jormungand (Aug 24, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> 4.7 is easy to obtain 5.0+ is difficult to say the least.


Ill post on the fx oc club for help later cuz in oc stuff im a complete NOOB!!!! Due to my specs do you think i can reach a decent oc without touching the voltage???


----------



## Freebird (Aug 24, 2016)

jormungand said:


> I will buy a gtx 1070 next week and my concern is about if my FX8350 is gonna bottleneck or hold the performance on the gtx1070. I dont wanna spend more money if i dont need to, but neither wanna see my $400+ getting stucked because of my cpu. So do i need to change to intel or my cpu will just go fine with it?? thanks to all.
> i will be playing mostly BF1, witcher 3 or any kind of rpg.



Your CPU is NO issue for most games, but yeah, OC it... I run my FX-8320 @ 4.6Ghz for hours of gaming on end... running dual R290s  

Check out this review of FX8370 stock & OCed vs. i7 5960x stock & OCed...   they even do single card vs SLI, with both systems being pretty evenly match even running 4K displays in the 970 SLI config... go figure... 
http://www.technologyx.com/featured/amd-vs-intel-our-8-core-cpu-gaming-performance-showdown/3/


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 25, 2016)

JrockTech said:


> You won the silicon lottery. I use a combo of multiplier and bus speed. Vcore @ 1.56. Yes, I know I'm over AMD's "limit"



Mine wont budge past 5.1GHz so im thinking im at thermal limits on air. If it doesnt bsod or freeze in games/folding/crunching or normal use (youtube/web/office then you're ok, id try to bump the volts down a notch then again.




jormungand said:


> Ill post on the fx oc club for help later cuz in oc stuff im a complete NOOB!!!! Due to my specs do you think i can reach a decent oc without touching the voltage???



I'd start with 4.5 GHz and then bump it to 4.7, right around 4.7/4.8 the Vcore needed a minor bump, I dont remember what Mine was at then though. Every time you bump voltage in uefi just hit plus key twice until you feel stable, if its not bump it twice again, and so forth until stable. Watch the temps though.


----------



## peche (Aug 25, 2016)

jormungand said:


> Ill post on the fx oc club for help later cuz in oc stuff im a complete NOOB!!!! Due to my specs do you think i can reach a decent oc without touching the voltage???


cooling is quite important when you are into OC world, so not just the CPU cooler, the entire cooling, which may incluide case capabilites, air flow, fans, and CPU cooler, also is highly recomended to Chill your motherboard's power phasesand chipset, those proccessors are well known for being a little bit power hungry, try to ain for 4.5 or max 4.8 ... beyond that water is going to be a nice deal... 

Regards,


----------



## Komshija (Aug 26, 2016)

jormungand said:


> I aint keeping the gtx970.
> Im getting the gtx 1070 and giving my gpu to a friend. The gtx 1070 is inminent in my rig


Coil whine + 3.5GB VRAM can be quite annoying.   On the other hand, it's still decent card for gaming at 1080p and your PC is fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Aug 26, 2016)

It has 4gb (yes .5gb are slow)... and play fine in most titles at 2560x1440.


----------



## Jborg (Aug 26, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> It has 4gb (yes .5gb are slow)... and play fine in most titles at 2560x1440.



Right? im sick of hearing this.... I was playing Far Cry Primal last night with the HD Texture pack and sitting at 3700 mb VRAM usage.... and a steady 60 fps.......


----------



## ZoneDymo (Aug 26, 2016)

keep it and upgrade to Zen later


----------



## MercJ (Aug 26, 2016)

Found an article that may help - and it's interesting that it attempts to answer the very question you're asking (+GPU/AMD or switch to Intel, etc.).  Not that necessarily the most extensive set of benchmarks, but it probably could shed a little light on the subject.  I think in the end, it's basically what's important to you and what fits in your budget, both routes are workable.  Not equal - but workable for sure.
http://benchmarkreviews.com/35180/desktop-computer-upgrades-a-data-based-perspective/


----------



## jormungand (Aug 27, 2016)

MercJ said:


> Found an article that may help - and it's interesting that it attempts to answer the very question you're asking (+GPU/AMD or switch to Intel, etc.).  Not that necessarily the most extensive set of benchmarks, but it probably could shed a little light on the subject.  I think in the end, it's basically what's important to you and what fits in your budget, both routes are workable.  Not equal - but workable for sure.
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/35180/desktop-computer-upgrades-a-data-based-perspective/


interesting review btw...... i made my mind already gonna grab the gtx 1070 and wait for next gen saving money from now on. lets see what the tide brings Zen or Intel .


----------

